# Buyer beware CJ Timeshares Towers on the Grove



## rrlongwell (May 18, 2012)

This timeshare is subject to Wyndham's right of first refusal.  The ad clearly states that it will be sold to the highest bidder.  If you call CJ Timeshares, they will admit that it is subject to Wyndham's right of first refusal.  Note:  Terms of sale include payment, upfront, of fees and costs and the ad specifically indicates that usage does not happen until "Wyndham acknowledges transfer of ownership".  I guess if Wyndham elects to take the property under its right of first refusal, the buyer is liable for the maintance fees until the mess would be worked out.

Wyndham 84K POINTS North Myrtle Beach TIMESHARE Deed RESALE

84,000 Deeded Wyndham Points
~ Wyndham Towers on the Grove ~

Here is your chance to own a Deeded Property (Never Expires) at a fraction of the developer price!   84,000 Wyndham Points at Wyndham Towers on the Grove, an RCI Resort located in North Myrtle Beach, SC.  All fees are current with mortgage paid in full; you will receive clear title guaranteed!  Usage is Annual.   Anniversary date for points is October 1st of every year.    Your usage starts on October 1, 2012  with all 84,000 points available to the new owner.   Maintenance fees are billed monthly every year in the amount of $34.    The 2011 maintenance fees have been paid in full.   Wyndham bills their maintenance fees from January - December regardless of the anniversary date.  The 2012 maintenance fees have been paid in full through May; however you will not be responsible for reimbursement of these fees.   To facilitate the transfer of ownership the new owner will be responsible for the June - October 2012 maintenance fees at auctions end.    Due to recent changes in Wyndham’s reservation policies we are no longer able to make guest reservation or transfer points while the transfer is in process. You will be able to make a reservation and take full advantage of your points once Wyndham acknowledges transfer of ownership. This ownership comes with a free RCI membership (an annual savings of $89). Purchase this ownership NOW at a fraction of the original price!  This item is a No Reserve auction and will be sold to the highest bidder


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 18, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> This timeshare is subject to Wyndham's right of first refusal.  The ad clearly states that it will be sold to the highest bidder.  If you call CJ Timeshares, they will admit that it is subject to Wyndham's right of first refusal.
> 
> Wyndham 84K POINTS North Myrtle Beach TIMESHARE Deed RESALE
> 
> ...



Have you ever heard of Wyndham actually exercising that right? 

Jason


----------



## rrlongwell (May 18, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Have you ever heard of Wyndham actually exercising that right?
> 
> Jason



I am aware that sometimes Wyndham does take back properties from 1st hand experience at different resorts (Myrtle Beach and Smokey Mountain).  I have been told by numerous other locations that this occurs at their locations also.  Most, I believe, are through the POA or loan repossessions.  I do not know under the right of first refusal.  I would assume yes if it is in the resorts they want more deeds for.  Last I heard, Towers on the Grove was still in an active sales mode.  Wyndham might if they think they need to keep resales off the market at this location to prop up their direct sales.


----------



## momeason (May 18, 2012)

This contract is very small relative to the points needed for a week in season. I do not think right of first refusal will come into play. IMHO, it is too small of contract to be worth the transfer fee.


----------



## timeos2 (May 18, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Have you ever heard of Wyndham actually exercising that right?
> 
> Jason



Never. Not even at the most in demand resorts. They get all or more than they need/want from foreclosures.


----------



## ronparise (May 18, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> This timeshare is subject to Wyndham's right of first refusal.  The ad clearly states that it will be sold to the highest bidder.  If you call CJ Timeshares, they will admit that it is subject to Wyndham's right of first refusal.  Note:  Terms of sale include payment, upfront, of fees and costs and the ad specifically indicates that usage does not happen until "Wyndham acknowledges transfer of ownership".  I guess if Wyndham elects to take the property under its right of first refusal, the buyer is liable for the maintance fees until the mess would be worked out.
> 
> Wyndham 84K POINTS North Myrtle Beach TIMESHARE Deed RESALE
> 
> ...



What mess are you suggesting??

There is no mess, either Wyndham will exercise their rights or they wont..If they do The buyer will get their money back, if they dont the buyer will get their timeshare


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 18, 2012)

RR:

You have this olde Western horse trader confused with this post.

Strange seller says  subject to ROFR in  this ad while spelling out CWA in another.  If this  is CWA property no way he can delivery a  MB Deed. If  auction sale price is less than $100 no ROFR.

His claim THIS  deal includes free $89 free RCI membership annually  is blatant lie!


If one has exercised common sense  God gave a new born jackass and   deposited all monies with licensed, bonded and insured reputable title company they will cancel contract and refund all money  paid to original buyer!

Since only 6 very low demand  weeks can get cheapo 1 BR for 84K, ARP is worthless IMO!

He is using car saleman trick of yore,  $99  closing costs but have to pay MF  through October. Give  a good price but stick it to them on  the closing costs! He is subsidizing  closing costs but collecting MF  during time  one cannot   actually stay in any resort!

I believe POA  refers to VOI trust and it does not do foreclosures. It is the resort,  HOA if  no  Wyndham financing(clear deed)  or Developer if  Wyndham, et. al. has financed!



I definatelty think it is  all owner's best interest for HOA to take a quit claim deed if free and clear and get rented through EH  and sell through Wyndham or who ever so MF  start getting paid.  It is crazy for them to pursue Viking companies  and Bowry bums and spend  tons of money and time  getting a deed!


----------



## rrlongwell (May 18, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> ... You have this olde Western horse trader confused with this post.
> 
> Strange seller says  subject to ROFR in  this ad while spelling out CWA in another ...



Hope the following post clears up any confusion.  Apparently the listing was corrected between when you saw it and when I saw it.

"Dear rrlongwell,Hi,  Thank you for the interest in my timeshare auction. I do apologize about the confusion.  Yes this Wyndham property does have the Right of First Refusal.  I have added this verbiage to the auction.  Thank you for bring this error to my attention.  If you are interested in purchasing this item or another item directly, please contact me at 407-956-3472. Please let me know if you have any additional questions. If you are looking for a certain property that you do not see in our Ebay store, please visit http://www.cjtimeshares.com/ to view all of our weeks currently for sale.   If you have any additional questions, please do not hesitate to call me at 407-956-3472 Best regards,Rod Chilton- laman34"


----------



## massvacationer (May 19, 2012)

I would just like to note that the seller, that the OP refers to, is very reputable.  I have bought, from his outfit, three times - and they are very professional, well organized, and do a great job delivering what they promise.  I would gladly buy from this seller again.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> RR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean its not included any more????????

This changes everything

Actually it changes nothing. Compare a purchase of Wyndham points with other timeshares you might buy on ebay....The RCI membership is "free".  ie no additional payment required,,,it is included with the deal... In that sense it is free


----------



## rrlongwell (May 19, 2012)

ronparise said:


> You mean its not included any more????????
> 
> This changes everything
> 
> Actually it changes nothing. Compare a purchase of Wyndham points with other timeshares you might buy on ebay....The RCI membership is "free".  ie no additional payment required,,,it is included with the deal... In that sense it is free



The Wyndham/RCI weeks membership comes with the timeshare for as long as the weeks program exists (as far as I know).  Most say that it is part of the program fees.  I never looked at the Wyndham books, so I do not know.   However, I do not like RCI, so it does not change anything for me one way or the other.  Not a factor.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2012)

To the op

If you dont like something in an ebay ad, or see something that is clearly a mistake...Dont bid, or contact the seller for clarification

 If I refused to buy when an i wasnt dotted, or a t crossed. Id still be sleeping at motel six, when I vacation...Or I would have to buy from Wyndham directly...But then instead of worrying about mistakes, Id have to wade through the web of salesmans lies...Like the one I heard recently "None of my customers have to pay maintenance fees any more"

You , it seems are more interested in finding the mistakes on ebay than actually trying to buy something.  I wonder, now that the ad has been corrected, will you be bidding? or are you still believing  the Wyndham salesman.


Although I have purchased several times on ebay, from several different sellers, all without incident...CJ is the only one I recommend


----------



## rrlongwell (May 19, 2012)

ronparise said:


> To the op
> 
> If you dont like something in an ebay ad, or see something that is clearly a mistake...Dont bid, or contact the seller for clarification
> 
> ...



I have bought more timeshares in the last 3 years than most buy in a lifetime.  Not as many as you have indicated you have bought.  My interest in bringing problems with ads to light at properties I own at is a function of my ownership interest in the resort.  I do not wish to see them mis-advertised.  I know some posters that that re-sell or rent do not wish to have false, incorrect, or misleading ads brought to light.  Thanks for the attack post.  All hail the re-seller/rentors and their attack dogs.  Maybe, just maybe, ethics may come to mean something in the rental and re-sale markets.  Then again, maybe not.


----------



## VacationForever (May 20, 2012)

CJ Timeshares is great to work with.  I bought 2 TS from them (Rodney), one went thru and the other got ROFR exercised.  I got a quick refund on every penny, including the maintenance fees that I paid as part of the deal on the one that got ROFR exercised on.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 20, 2012)

sptung said:


> CJ Timeshares is great to work with.  I bought 2 TS from them (Rodney), one went thru and the other got ROFR exercised.  I got a quick refund on every penny, including the maintenance fees that I paid as part of the deal on the one that got ROFR exercised on.



Was that a Wyndham resort that exerised the ROFR?  Just as a sideline, the Towers on the Grove timeshare went for $200 on E-Bay.


----------



## gnorth16 (May 20, 2012)

Personally dealt with them twice, nothing but professional service.  

To the OP, if you have an issue with the listing, contact the seller and set them straight.  Most resellers have some errors and posting this on TUG will not inform those bidding.  

You really seem to be the eBay Wyndham police....


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 20, 2012)

CJ timeshares is very professional.

If somebody gave Wyndham few thousand dollars plus this 84K contract, still they will not touch it with a 9 ft pole. Wyndham points are that much worthless.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 20, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> Personally dealt with them twice, nothing but professional service.
> 
> To the OP, if you have an issue with the listing, contact the seller and set them straight.  Most resellers have some errors and posting this on TUG will not inform those bidding.
> 
> You really seem to be the eBay Wyndham police....



I think you missed the earlier post, they did correct the E-Bay listing and it was corrected while there were not bidders.  So the bidders did have an opportunity to see the corrected posting.  It would be interesting if the successful bidder sees this to post whether or not Wyndham uses its ROFR.


----------

